# German Shepherd friendly apartmental rentals



## alanara (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,

Following my heart, I wish to adopt a rescue German Shepherd, but upon researching, I found that many apartment rentals that say are "pet friendly" restrict them to dogs weighing under 35 pounds or restrict certain breeds which include GSDs. This is rather unfortunate.

However, I have not given up hope. Complicating matters is my budget for the rental. I need some advice on how to identify GSD friendly apt rentals - (1 bedroom) in Manhattan, NYC for my budget of $1000 + utilities, I can consider the Bronx as well.

Can you please help me?

Thanks,
Ala Nara


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I didn't think anything in manhattan went for $1000 a month.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

no way to find specific housing that allows GSD outside of inquiring to each individual place. I've had the best luck with private owners rather than larger scale complexes with management companies, etc. Craigslist has been my source for the last decade.

as far as budget, like the about poster suggests, that's incredibly low for the areas you're searching.


----------



## alanara (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for your responses, yes, I know it's quite low for Manhattan. The max I can spend though, is 1000 + util amounting to 1200/- unfortunately. But I know that some residents don't stay here as such, they hold it as an investment and some of them may be accommodating if they get a good tenant. (I'm quiet, responsible and have an excellent credit score.) Anyway, that's why I mentioned the Bronx as well. 

I wish landlords who accepted big breed dogs would advertise here. It would be so helpful.

Maybe I should visit some dog runs here to find a prospective landlord.

But if you do want to help spread this look-out for, if you could please circulate this in your FB/Twitter, I would deeply appreciate it. I do want to be able to do this. After I find an appropriate apt, next thing is that I will find a rescue GSD to give a loving home to.

Thanks!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

From what I read, in 2014, the going rate for a very small place was already $2000 in Manhattan -- with the average currently being around $3400!

If that's your budget, you will need a roommate (or two). It's not the time to get a dog. You're already facing being priced out of that market, so adding another hurdle to finding housing in a fiercely competitive market just doesn't make sense.

No reasonable landlord would rent for HALF the going rate, just because you have good credit. They can rent for 15% below market, and still have a line of people with good credit a mile long, none of whom have dogs. SF and NY are the two tightest, most competitive housing markets in America, with multiple applicants for well-priced units being routine. With your budget, and not being from the City, you need to be very wary of slumlords taking advantage of you by renting properties that aren't habitable (no running water, full of rats, buildings used for criminal activity, etc.).

Non-resident New Yorkers have long figured out how to use Air BnB to generate income from empty units--there's no reason to rent at half market any more, unless you luck into finding a really weird, special situation.


----------



## alanara (Oct 1, 2015)

I guess this is a reality check, very upsetting! But surely, one can find within my budget something in the Bronx? I'm going to check that out, by visiting some dog runs in the Bronx. or craigslist ads for the Bronx. Thank you for the warning about inhabitable apts. I will be careful.


----------

